# Nice to be here



## goldwood (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice to be here.I would like to learn some information about gold.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 24, 2017)

You can start with the *Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum* thread.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 25, 2017)

Just what I suspected, it was a spammer. I just deleted a spam about logging equipment and banned him.

Göran


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 25, 2017)

I saw that one coming also.


----------

